# Obtaining heat transfer labels



## RockABelly (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey all-

We are rolling out a new line of t-shirts, and my new shirt vendor will be heat transferring our tags for us, but we need to provide the labels.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a solid printer that offers heat transfer tags/labels, with relatively low minimums (300 or less)?

Any help is appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

look at transfer express or versatranz. they do low quantities.


----------

